# No spark from ignitor on hob



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Gas hob was cleaned today and after found that 1 of the 4 ignitors wont spark, all the other spark fine and its not the switch under the knob as each knob sparks all 4 gas rings so it something with the ignitor, could it be because it got wet ? As said all others are fine, any ideas? Thanks


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Unless you've bent/damaged the probe then I would reckon it'll be fine when it dries out. Maybe light the one you're having trouble with from one of the others and run it for a few minutes to warm it up and retry.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Could also be the sparker / igniter has died - depending on how competent / confident you are (and if it's easy to replace), could be worth trying one of the other sparkers in it's place to rule out a cable issue, if it turns out to be the sparker, then it shouldn't be an expensive replacement...

If I remember right from when we last had a gas hob (15+ years) the igniter / sparker was easily removed via 1 screw on top, so no messing round removing hob etc...


----------

